# U.S. judge strikes down D.C. concealed-carry gun law as probably unconstitutional



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...6d35dc-1c49-11e6-8c7b-6931e66333e7_story.html


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

you know, this entire action on the part of the anti gunners makes absolutely no sense. Instead of spending their money on trying to take guns away from law abiding citizens, they should spend it bolstering the police, or something else if they are really that concerned about crime. It's a real simple answer, don't like guns, don't buy one. And also don't expect that you are at risk from a law abiding gun carrying citizen, it's not reality. Nobody who abides by the law is going to do anything to threaten your personal safety with a firearm. The criminals and that element, now that's another story. So folks, instead of being so misguided, spend your money supporting the police. They will surely appreciate it, and you will actually be much safer as a result. You might also be a little safer if I live next to you and carry my firearm on a regular basis, in case someone tries to break into your house, or mug you, or whatever. Think about it.

(ps. I bet the Post hated having to publish that story. Must have been a slow news day so they had to fill the columns with something.)


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The word*" probably"* pretty much makes his ruling moot.............


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Agreed. He must have owed some favor to the local branch of some anti gun group. Coming out with an opinion like that and saying it "probably" was an unconstitutional law? Most judges are not afraid to say what they mean. No chutzpah here.


----------

